# Mouse poop



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

So I have a friend who buys storage units and he calls me today and I score big on tons of cool stuff. a few of the boxes have rat/mouse poop in the bottom but I do not think much about it. My wife is now nervous that I might get some kind of virus from breathing the dust in. Is that a common thing? I am the worst at feeling all symptoms that I read about online so I am going to just stay away from that.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

First you see things, then you get this little thing on your face




 I am sure you are fine, don't eat it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Blow-upDan, 
I am in no way an expert, but having had tons of stuff in storage units that sometimes have vermin visitors, I have never contracted any virus from them or the droppings left behind. (maybe your wife is thinking of bat feces which can be very deadly if you inhale the particles) Check with a Doctor to make sure that is correct.  I always feel, that which doesn't kill us makes us stronger.
P.S. ....unless it does in fact kill us......


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Allen H said:


> First you see things, then you get this little thing on your face
> Poltergeist Steak / Bathroom Scene (WARNING! CONTAINS BLOOD AND GORE!) (HALLOWEEN SPECIAL) - YouTube
> I am sure you are fine, don't eat it.


ROFLMAO! That's a good tip.....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mouse droppings can carry the hantavirus - nothing to mess with. That said, I've dealt with mouse infested rentals for several years & haven't died yet. Try to minimize exposure & wash your hands & you should be fine.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I saw an interview with Arnold Sharzenegger and he said that mouse poop does in fact make one stronger. He said he used to be built like Doogie Howser until he started messing around with mouse poop. Well look at him now....LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In the US, hantavirus tends to be most common in the western and southwestern part of the country. Regardless, always wise to take precautions when handling poop of any kind

Allen and Kprimm, you guys crack me up:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was under the impression it was mouse poop DUST that is the problem in Hanta virus, not inhaling fresh or semi fresh poo nor handling poo...hot desert + LOTS of mouse poop = dried mouse poop dust in the air. Hanta has to be inhaled, not touched to aquire it. If you have firm little brown bits of mouse poo, I think you're good. When I have to clean the mice poo out of our camp, I feel skeevy & have all the windows open & shower afterwards. 

Oh, the things we discuss...LOL>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

having a good immune system is a big plus.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I was under the impression it was mouse poop DUST that is the problem in Hanta virus, not inhaling fresh or semi fresh poo nor handling poo...hot desert + LOTS of mouse poop = dried mouse poop dust in the air. Hanta has to be inhaled, not touched to aquire it. If you have firm little brown bits of mouse poo, I think you're good. When I have to clean the mice poo out of our camp, I feel skeevy & have all the windows open & shower afterwards.
> 
> Oh, the things we discuss...LOL>


Yep, your right - it is carried through the air. Still nasty...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I heard the best way to clean it up is to spray it with a liquid, and then wipe it up. The dust from the droppings can make you sick.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

remylass said:


> I heard the best way to clean it up is to spray it with a liquid, and then wipe it up. The dust from the droppings can make you sick.


You could then make a lovely mouse poop, organic paint! Too bad it only comes in one color.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wear a cheap-o mask while you are cleaning it up and wash your hands good with soap and water afterwords.

Says me-the RN


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> You could then make a lovely mouse poop, organic paint! Too bad it only comes in one color.


Not THAT much liquid! Haha!


----------

